

5 reasons to Run Windows 8 on a Mac is via VMware Fusion 4 Boot Camp - FromStoneage
http://www.windows7hacker.com/index.php/2012/08/the-best-way-to-run-windows-8-on-a-mac-is-via-vmware-fusion-4-boot-into-boot-camp-partition/

======
prydonius
I've always preferred using Windows alongside OS X in a VM, unless it's a
graphics intensive task.

Any reason VMWare is explicitly mentioned? I've always used Parallels and
they've had the bootcamp integration for a while now.

~~~
FromStoneage
mainly haven't tried the Parallels method, prior experience with Windows 7
using Paralles always end up running out of memory. I found VMware has a
better integration in terms of VMware tools that comes along.

